# Outer Hebrides Audax Events in 2014



## iandg (30 Sep 2013)

I've added 3 new events to the Audax calendar for 2014. The first Audax rides to be organised in the Outer Hebrides.

There is a 300km on Saturday 5th July (Golden Roads and Standing Stones) going from Stornoway to the Butt of Lewis and onto the Golden Road and South Harris loop via Callanish Standing Stones.

A supporting 110km (Hebridean Hundred) on the Saturday goes from Stornoway to Carloway along the Pentland Road then up the west coast to Ness and returning to Stornoway.

On Sunday 6th July there will be a 200km (Outer Hebrides Island Hop). A days ride from Lewis visiting Great Bernera then heading to Harris and over the bridge to Scalpay before returning to Lewis.

A few pics from the reccy rides for the 200 and 300 can be seen here and here


----------



## edindave (30 Sep 2013)

These look amazing. Added to wish list. Only prob is the clash with the TdF start in Yorkshire.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Oct 2013)

Yorkshire has nothing on the scenery of the Outer Hebrides! Instead of standing about all day watching others cycle, partake in your own stage, albeit elsewhere in the country.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Oct 2013)

What a joy: I'd love to be able to make them!


----------



## edindave (1 Oct 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yorkshire has nothing on the scenery of the Outer Hebrides! Instead of standing about all day watching others cycle, partake in your own stage, albeit elsewhere in the country.



This does leave me with quite a dilemma!


----------



## iandg (1 Oct 2013)

Unfortunately with a Scottish Audax Calendar well booked into June and other island events that are happening throughout July August, i had to chance it with the Tour clash - a decision for some of you more southern residents, but I was not going to head to Yorkshire as I could probably get to France much easier.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Oct 2013)

It is an event I could realistically get fit for once more, so, I am really swithering about this! Swither because the TdF only comes to the UK every few years.....

What are the other island events by the way? I want to do it because I was on Harris and Lewis a few years back and would like to go back and see certain places again.
Are there any other similar events in that part of the world??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Oct 2013)

Besides, there is always the Cambridge to London stage of Le Tour on the 7th, so if you can get down there in time, you'll be sorted!!


----------



## Angus444 (11 Oct 2013)

Great pics! Definitely one to consider. Good time of year, too....


----------



## iandg (20 Feb 2014)

Your chance to ride an Audax on the best island in Europe


----------



## iandg (20 Feb 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It is an event I could realistically get fit for once more, so, I am really swithering about this! Swither because the TdF only comes to the UK every few years.....
> 
> What are the other island events by the way? I want to do it because I was on Harris and Lewis a few years back and would like to go back and see certain places again.
> Are there any other similar events in that part of the world??



The only other cycling event on the island is the Hebridean Cycle Challenge.

In this part of the world there are the Hands On Sportive series and the Quinag Quest another 300km audax


----------



## DelPeddlinSquares (13 Mar 2014)

wicker man, just read your article in the Stornoway Gazette...totally gutted...heading down to first and possibly second stage of TDF.
I'm back on my my bike again(treated myself at Xmas to a new one)...fitness isn't like it was..I keep bumping into one and two road riders around Stornoway at the weekends. Is there any groups going out at the moment?....Del


----------



## iandg (14 Mar 2014)

Not many chances to see the Tour in Britain but hopefully there's next year for an audax in Lewis.

The whole group thing tailed off over winter, but the wannabe racers are about to kick start the Wednesday evening bash again soon from Charlie Barleys at 5pm. Do you use FB? Check out Hebridean Cycle Club group if you do, that's where most discussion as to what's happening takes place (or pm me your e-mail address and I'll add you to the club e-mail group) - Ian


----------



## dan_bo (14 Mar 2014)

If anyone's looking for a place to stay ans rest tbeir weary legs up there,

www.visitredpoint.co.uk


----------



## DelPeddlinSquares (14 Mar 2014)

wicker man said:


> Not many chances to see the Tour in Britain but hopefully there's next year for an audax in Lewis.
> 
> The whole group thing tailed off over winter, but the wannabe racers are about to kick start the Wednesday evening bash again soon from Charlie Barleys at 5pm. Do you use FB? Check out Hebridean Cycle Club group if you do, that's where most discussion as to what's happening takes place (or pm me your e-mail address and I'll add you to the club e-mail group) - Ian



Cheers Ian,
Will check FB site, Del


----------



## iandg (14 Mar 2014)

dan_bo said:


> If anyone's looking for a place to stay ans rest tbeir weary legs up there,
> 
> www.visitredpoint.co.uk



Across the water, but looks interesting


----------



## dan_bo (14 Mar 2014)

wicker man said:


> Across the water, but looks interesting


I could probably get you a lift across the bay in a Fishing boat....


----------



## Trull (15 Mar 2014)

Would there be a DIY by GPS option?


----------



## iandg (15 Mar 2014)

I've done a very similar route (both rides when I was planning the events) as a GPS and I'd be happy for you to use the routes (and offer any help or advice I can in your planning), but I think you would have to arrange the ride through Martin Foley as the Scotland DIY organiser? If I'm wrong please correct me, this is my first go ta organising an event.


----------



## Trull (15 Mar 2014)

Cool, now all I've got to do is to plan a trip back to where I used to live… a long long time ago


----------



## iandg (16 Mar 2014)

Some local publicity :-)

http://www.stornowaygazette.co.uk/s...les-cycle-event-with-audax-hebrides-1-3339090


----------

